# Test Cyp Conversion



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Test Cypionate 10 gram conversion

Needed:
10 grams Test Cypionate
1.25ml BA
5ml BB
36.25ml Sterile Oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
2 - 18 or 20 guage needles
50ml Vial
50ml Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter (0.45)



step 1
A. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
B. Place powder in vial.
C. Add BA and BB to the vial.

Step 2
Swirl the mix of solution and powder around in the vial.
A glass stir rod is very good to have for this though it is not nessasary

Step 3
A. Heat a pan or pot of water just to the point where it starts to boil then pull it off and onto a burner that is off.

B. Then place the vial into the water and let it sit for about 10-15 minutes. Give it a swirl and or stir with the glass rod to help it melt in the solution.

Step 4
Add about 30mls of oil to the solution. You can use a funnel.
** Note: To sterilize the funnel you can wash it well and let it air dry. Then run some Methyl Alcohol through it and let it dry again.

Step 5
You will want to re-heat the water to boiling point again as you will be letting it sit in it again.

Step 6
At this point you can place a stopper on the vial and shake it well. Then place it in the bath of hot water for approx 15 minutes.

***Note: it may take some time for it to fully suspend and may look grainy but it will suspend... it just takes a little time.

Step 7
This set-up will look familiar to those who have make Fina.

The set-up is a sterile vial that is vented and the whatman filter attached to an 18 guage pin.

You will draw from the vial and then cover the pin and detach it from the syringe. Then re-attach the syringe to the whatman filter that stays attached to the vial.
Slow and steady you will push the product through the filter using the 10ml. syringe.

You will do this till all the product is filtered AND keeping track of how many mls you push through.

You will want to even it out in the end and purge the filter with whatever amount of sterile oil is nessesary to make it 50mls. This will also get all the remaining product flushed out of the filter.

You final product will be a painless 200mg/ml @ 50mls of Test Cyp.

And for those that wish to bake, while the sterile vial is still vented, put it in the oven @250 for 45 min. Some do this three times.


This same procedure can be used for 4AD cyp.


----------

